
Startup Lyrics - ivankirigin
http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/04/startup-lyrics.html
======
Alex3917
Lindsay Mac has a song on her upcoming CD about business and change and
rethinking our definitions of progress:

 _It's 1902 and the sky is not blue / it's the familiar color of steel / and
the smoke from the stacks / that will lay down the tracks / of a country's
birth at the wheel._

 _Suspended on high with suspenders on tight is a man connecting the beams /
of a building so big it will rip up the seams of a thousand competitor's
dreams._

 _Intense fields of grain / yes it's perfectly tamed / for as far as the eye
can see / now a view from above / where the prairie once was / is perfectly
right angled beams._

 _When he gets done from spraying he finds the kids playing in the pond with
nets and fish line / and they hoist up their prize of a frog with three eyes
as they dance with delight at their find._

 _I'm finding it tough to have just enough when there's so much out there to
try / my affair with machines is all for the dream I might have just a little
more time. When I tell you goodnight through the beam of a satellite it seems
like an awfully big bet / to cut all the anchors to say its just human nature
it's all in the name of progress._

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=zwAk6yusvFY>

She also has a song called Lucy, which is about quitting your day job and
following your dreams. You can actually stream it from
<http://www.lindsaymac.com>

------
JesseAldridge
When things are going well, Sinatra:

 _"... But through it all, when there was doubt, / I ate it up, and spit it
out. / I faced it all / And I stood tall / And did it my way. / ... For what
is a man, what has he got / If not himself, then he has naught / To say the
things he truly feels / And not the words of one who kneels. / The record
shows / I took the blows / And did it myyyyyyy way"_

When things are going not so well, Leonard Cohen:

 _"I said to myself, 'Where are you golden boy, where's your famous golden
touch?' / I thought you knew where all of the elephants lie down. / I thought
you were the crown prince of all the wheels in ivory town."_

(that's Dress Rehearsal Rag)

\------------

 _"And there are no letters in the mailbox, / And there are no grapes upon the
vine, / And there are no chocolates in your boxes anymore, / And there are no
diamonds in your mine"_

(that's Diamonds in the Mine)

You really gotta hear 'em for the full effect.

------
tmarman
Remember the Name by Fort Minor. The chorus:

"This is 10% luck, 20% skill, 15% concentrated power of will, 5% pleasure, 50%
pain, and 100% reason to remember the name"

------
Alex3917
"And the men who hold high places / Must be the ones to start

To mould a new reality / Closer to the heart"

------
umjames
How about "Get a Life" by Freestylers?

[http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?...](http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?i=62373837&id=62373843&s=143441)

If that's not a startup anthem, I don't know what is.

~~~
Alex3917
The Cause by NOFX:

 _Isn't for the money Nor is it for the fun It's a plan, a scam, a diagram
It's for the benefit of everyone You gotta have a little respect Subterranean
ideals Traditional neglect Reflect on how it would make you feel_

 _The cause- we're just doing it for the cause_

 _No it isn't for the fortune, It isn't for the fame It's a scheme, a dream, a
barterine We want everyone to think the same Because you know what you know is
right And you feel what you can't ignore And you try so hard to point the
blame A shame- what are we doing this for?_

 _The cause- we're just doing it for the cause_

------
rms
Palo Alto by Radiohead seems appropriate...

<http://greenplastic.com/lyrics/paloalto.php>

------
ojbyrne
I love "Little Room." I could link to my blog post about it a while back, or
blather some more, but I think I'll just play the song.

